# Expo/show on emigrating to Portugal?



## migratingfishswim (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi All,

I'm wondering if there are any expos/shows in the Midlands or North of England, covering emigrating to Portugal?

I have Googled it, but all I can find is property-sale shows, whereas I'm hoping for something with work permit info, employers, general country info, as well as property, etc.

Many thanks for any suggestions


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

cant help with info on shows, but we do have a lot of info right here on the forum if you search through.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

I have never heard of a show for Portugal. I know they do them for Sapin and Florida but it is just as easy to get the information on the net.

Have a look at A guide to living, working and buying property in Central Portugal or Latest News lots of information on both these site.
You do not need a work permit to work in portugal if you are an EU citizen
Working in Portugal - Kinds of employment - AngloINFO Lisbon (Portugal)
http://www.gekkoportugal.com/employment in portugal.htm


----------

